# new BBQ in Northern Jersey



## Bobberqer (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.localsmokebbq.com/aboutourbbq.htm

http://www.localsmokebbq.com/tryourbbq.htm


http://njmonthly.com/articles/lifestyle ... ourbbq.htm


these guys took 1 st place brisket in the Best Of the Best Invitational, in Douglas , Ga...

I wish them well, and will certainly go to eat there to eat therir BBQ

am anxious to see their future plans

Bob


----------



## Unity (Mar 11, 2009)

Local Smoke BBQ said:
			
		

> *LOCAL SMOKE USES TWO HOMEMADE BBQ SAUCES:*
> 
> •  	Local Smoke Carolina: Our tomato based vinegar sauce with pepper flakes is served with our slow-smoked pulled pork.
> 
> •  	Local Smoke Original: Our rich, thick, tomato based Kansas City style BBQ sauce is served with our ribs, chicken, sausage and brisket.


I like the way they think.   

--John
(I use Scott's for pulled pork, Head Country or Pee Dee Swamp Sauce for most other stuff.)


----------

